# Fortis B-42 Marinemaster



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster










is there a new version of the above watch?

or has the design/engineering of the above watch not change for some time?

what is the difference between the above watch and the limited Mars Edition?

Thank you for your time

:thanks


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

There's a new version of the MarineMaster.

Both MarineMaster and Mars500 LE look almost the same except:

1) The Mars500 case is made of titanium and the crown is rubber coated black, hence making the watch much lighter (and also more expensive)
2) The numbers on the dial of the MarineMaster are bigger as compared to Mars500LE


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

funkycatspangky said:


> is there a new version of the above watch?


Not yet, but a version with a different bezel has been announced:










Not my cup of tea - more opinions here in a "New Models" thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=287936



funkycatspangky said:


> what is the difference between the above watch and the limited Mars Edition?


The limited Mars edition is derived from the Ti version of the B-42 Cosmonauts, so there are more differences than between the steel version of the B-42 Cosmonauts and the B-42 Marinemaster.

Let me give you a full breakdown of all versions. All are available either on leather band, rubber band, or matching metal bracelet. Generally: The combo titanium head / titanium bracelet is plain unbelievable light. For the day/date versions it's 133g in titanium vs. 200g in steel with full length bracelet.

*The steel version of the B-42 Cosmonauts Day/Date vs. the B-42 Marinemaster Day/Date:*

B-42 Marinemaster ref. 647.10.41
B-42 Cosmonauts (steel) ref. 647.10.11

Both watches are technically identical. Down to the fact that both do have the same case back number 638.10.158.3 because Fortis does replace the last digits of the ref. number (.41 respective .11 = dial/hands code) with a movement code and a model revision code on the case backs (.158 = ETA 2836 and .3 = third version). This has lead to confusion.

Actual differences between the two steel watches are just the dials and the color of the day/date wheels. Lume is blue (and notably stronger) on the Marinemaster vs. green lume on the steel Cosmonauts. The Marinemaster version is ever so slightly more expensive (a lume surcharge??)

*B-42 Cosmonauts Day/Date Titanium 658.27.11 (case back no. 659.27.158):*

Apart from the different case material there is more to consider. The crown on the Ti watch is rubber coated and thus are black. Also the dial of the Ti version has notably bolder numerals and markers compared to the steel version of the watch. This bolder numerals and markers allow for more luminous material to be applied, thus the green lume of the Ti watch is close in strength to the impressive lume of the Marinemaster.
Again: The Ti watch is plain incredible light compared to the steel watch.

*B-42 Cosmonauts Day/Date Titanium 658.27.81 (case back no. same as above: 659.27.158):*

Same as above for the Ti watch, additionally:
Limited edition MARS 500 mission logo engraved on the side of the case. "Limited Edition" print on the dial at 9. Comes with a "MARS 500" mission patch and an LE certificate as additions to the usual retail kit.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

As usual another beautiful explanation!


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

VWGTI said:


> There's a new version of the MarineMaster.
> 
> Both MarineMaster and Mars500 LE look almost the same except:
> 
> ...


do you have a picture of what this new marinemaster (non mars version) looks like?


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

my gawd cnmark, your explanations are exceptionally detailed, where do you get all your info from?


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

I still see the above marinemaster in a lot of the AD here in Singapore.

not considering the new "flower bezel" version, is the above still considered as one of the latest model as there are not much changes to the engineering/design?


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

funkycatspangky said:


> not considering the new "flower bezel" version, is the above still considered as one of the latest model as there are not much changes to the engineering/design?


The version in this picture is unchanged since it's introduction in 2006.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

VWGTI said:


> my gawd cnmark, your explanations are exceptionally detailed, where do you get all your info from?


Except the Mars 500 I have/had all of them in my hands. The info about the Mars 500 extra features is hidden a little deeper in Fortis web presentation.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

funkycatspangky said:


> Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


Mars Limited Edition:


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the MarineMaster Fortis' top selling model. I'm wearing the black dial and thinking of getting the white dial version for my other half. I think both make a great couple's watch!


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

VWGTI said:


> I think the MarineMaster Fortis' top selling model. I'm wearing the black dial and thinking of getting the white dial version for my other half. I think both make a great couple's watch!


Agree on "great couple's watch" and I did have the same plan... - but finally discarded it.

Because with the white dial version one has to consider the appearance on a smaller wrist. Though the white and black face watches are physically identical in size, the white face watch with it's silver bezel does visually _appear_ much larger on the wrist - especially a small wrist...

Cool lume on that version:


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

Good point! If that's the case, then I'll wear the white and my other half will wear my black!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

cnmark said:


> Except the Mars 500 I have/had all of them in my hands. The info about the Mars 500 extra features is hidden a little deeper in Fortis web presentation.


When mine arrives I'll post some "live" wrist shots for everyone...shouldn't be too far away it shipped on Tuesday!:-d


----------



## funkycatspangky (Sep 13, 2007)

1 reason y I am worried about buying a fortis is because if I am living in Hawaii, there is no AD of Fortis around so I cannot service the fortis watch

unless I send it by mail to CA


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

if the 'teeth' on the new bezel wasn't so darn big or exaggerated, then it would look really nice. I actually like the newer bezel and font on the bezel...just not the size of the 'teeth edge'.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Satansfist said:


> When mine arrives I'll post some "live" wrist shots for everyone...shouldn't be too far away it shipped on Tuesday!:-d


Jeeze, forgot all about this one, better late than never, on an 8 inch wrist (bit blurry too):


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! I dig the orange bits.
Nice piece - and the OEM rubber fits your 8"?
Coolness.
Not the other lame Fortis straps...


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

slb said:


> Nice! I dig the orange bits.
> Nice piece - and the OEM rubber fits your 8"?
> Coolness.
> Not the other lame Fortis straps...


That's my dad's 8" wrist. Looks a bit loose on him to be honest.


----------



## DadsRoamer (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi Gang,
Here is a Fortis








Kind Regards,
Ibrahim


----------

